# Implantation bleeding??



## Baby Guinea (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello All!
This is my first time posting on a forum like this! But just let me tell yah thy have always been so helpful!!

So I have some questions but first I will explain to you what has happened thus far...

I usually always have my period on the 25th (and if not the 25th it will come on the closest Monday for some reason. i guess my uterus has a part-time job haha) of each month. In May, Probably due to stress I had my period a week early and it went for my normal 5 days without a problem (Started on the 18 i think). My fiance and I usually always have sex unprotected sex while I'm on my period and sometimes one or two days after, this time was no different. Then, this month, instead of starting my period on the 15th!!! instead of the 25th!! The first day was a little bleeding,barely enough to fill up one pad i think (i cant really remember) but there was a lot of cramping, like A LOT!! It was really painful for the next 2 days with barely any bleeding then the pain subsided i had 2 "regular" period days where i went through 2 or three pads and then and then i had three days of brown gunk. 

Is this a period or implantation bleeding? 

I have been reading forums for help and I have found women that have had 7 days of implantation bleeding and also women that had heavy implantation bleeding. I didn't think anything of it until I realized how early I was. I've never had a period like this before. 

If it was a period, what is my likelihood of getting pregnant since it was so irregular? My "Period" officially ended on the 24th (im including the gunk days). We had unprotected sex from the 23rd to the 27th. 

Thank you for all your help and sorry for the long post!
Brianna


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

This is easily resolved. Take a pregnancy test. 

And, it appears you are trying to NOT get pregnant. In the kindest manner possible, may I recommend you take better precautions. The calendar method you are using is highly ineffective. If you wish to use natural methods the book Take Charge of Your Fertility is very helpful. Otherwise, you can see your local clinic and they can supply any number of reliable methods of birth control.


----------



## Baby Guinea (Jun 30, 2016)

Well my fiance and I decided to stop "not trying". The reason i havent taken a pregnancy test yet is because one month i thought i was pregnant and i got really excited waiting for enough time to pass so I could test if i was and when the test came back negative i was devastated. Ive tried not to get my hopes up but i can yell i have because im so teluctant to take a test


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

You really need a good book here. I don't think you have clear picture of the female cycle. 

The cycle starts with your period. As your period finishes the body starts to build the lining of your uterus. Estrogen slowly starts to increase and your body starts preparing an egg to be released. As the egg gets close to being ready, estrogen is very high. You can see changes in your cervical mucous. That's the fluid coming out of your vagina. You'll notice at this time of the month it gets very stretchy and abundant and like the whites of a raw egg. On average, and this is a huge average, about 14 days after the first day of your period the body will release the egg. If you have had ejaculatory, vaginal, penetrative sex in the few days before this time, you can get pregnant. (So, about 10-14 days after the start of your period is the fertile time). If the sperm fertilizes the egg, then about 5-7 days later, the embryo starts to implant in your uterus. As it implants over the next few days, a hormone called HCG starts to rise. This is what pregnancy tests look for. That's why pregnancy tests say you can test up to 6 days before your missed period. To make sure you get accurate results, you can just test right around when your period is due. Once you've missed your period there is no amount of time you have to wait. Almost every test will be accurate once you've missed your period. 

Pregnancy tests are pretty cheap. You can get them at the dollar store or at Walmart for less than a dollar.


----------



## Baby Guinea (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you for the help 
My mother is a Doula and student midwife so I understand the process of everything it was just false symptons that I was having... dont worry haha we have a whole library of books that my mom has collected over the years that we have access too!


----------

